# ath5k continuous reconnection and eventually hang the device

## Oschtan

Previously, this was not observed, but now with the rebuilding of the world in connection with the transition to GCC4.6 this is manifested very clearly.

Background: private network protected WPA2. First, the network worked fine with wicd. Recently, the problems began. Approximately in November. When you run the network is working, but then begins the reconnection (at times), and after the device finally hangs at the stage of the scan. Bag hangs on the stage there was still scanning for kernel 2.6.37 and is available on Bagzille RedHat. Was fixed in the very next kernel. But the problem with the reconnection.

Were tested two possibilities:

1. Wicd as a service. In /etc/rc.conf indicated rc_hotplug = "!net.wlan0". In this net.wlan0 removed from startup, as well as dhcpcd

2. configured wpa_supplicant, net.wlan0 and dhcpcd (a version without it) running as a service.

/var/log/messages http://oschtan.academ.org/ath5k/messages.log

/etc/conf.d/net http://oschtan.academ.org/ath5k/net.conf

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf http://oschtan.academ.org/ath5k/wpa_supplicant.conf

/etc/conf.d/modules http://oschtan.academ.org/ath5k/modules.conf

/etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-3.1.0-gentoo http://oschtan.academ.org/ath5k/kernel-config-x86-3.1.0-gentoo.conf

/var/log/wicd/wicd.log http://oschtan.academ.org/ath5k/wicd.log

emerge --info http://oschtan.academ.org/ath5k/emerge.log

```

ifconfig -a

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500  metric 1

        inet 192.168.1.3  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        ether 00:1c:26:7d:37:e2  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 38450  bytes 47937182 (45.7 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 32448  bytes 13692310 (13.0 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

```

wlanconfig

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"FleurDeLis"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1A:92:77:B6:EC   

          Bit Rate=48 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=53/70  Signal level=-57 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:8   Missed beacon:0
```

```

uname -a

Linux lxde-gentoo 3.1.0-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Dec 23 01:54:52 NOVT 2011 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-55 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Help me) I do not know what else to do

----------

## Oschtan

Temporary solution was found: Update to kernel, which is not observed problems - 2.6.36-r8. Apparently it's still a bug of the kernel. Or a space in the settings. Who can provide?

The most important thing is a problem for many drivers Atheros ath5k and ath9k. And that's to blame? openrc? kernel? wpa_supplicant? Look at the forum thread?

----------

## Oschtan

The same bug https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=672778

----------

